# Anyone using the newish multicolor Speed Sights?



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I Searched but found nothing. I'm looking for something a little quicker for my concealed-carry 23.

http://www.speedsights.com/getbetter.htm

They received a recommendation from 'American Handgunner' last summer.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well the only thing I see a problem with them is, my luck, one of those damn plastic pieces dropping out and loosing it. 

I have a 23 and I like the night sights myself - didn't see anything mentioned in that promo about night visibility?

Not being a DH I suggest if you want to speed up target acquisition - practice!

I run drills at home dry firing. At the range I drop the table across the shooting line - with the permission of the RSO - and practice my draw and target acquisition. After some practice I barely see the rear sight anyway just point the front sight at the target and bang.

If your range will not permit drawing from the line start at the low ready. All about mechanics and muscle memory. 

There's probably a reason why you did not find any info on them doing a Google?:smt023


----------

